# floating your bait?



## perculator (Jul 17, 2008)

coming on vacation this weekend and bringing my fishing gear.......mostly bass gear but it'll have to do (i have upgraded line, hooks, steal leaders, etc).

anyway, in addition to fishing the surf, i'll probably do a little off the pier. reading on the pier's website it says that a popular method is floating your bait.........can somebody give me an example of a rig for this?

many thanks.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

You can float a cigar minnow on a steel leader with hook, no weight when king fishing, your bait will float, therefore "floating your bait"...:doh


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

this link should help ya

http://www.combat-fishing.com/basicusefulrigs.html


----------



## perculator (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks fellers


----------



## cigar (Jul 7, 2008)

Pensacola piers website isnt updated very often and they dont seem to know very much about fishing when they do update it. By "floating" a bait they probably mean freelining a live bait. You can also fish a dead cigar minnow or other bait for kings by snobbling. Either way youll need about 16" of 27 lb. sevenstrand wire leader and a #2 4x strong treble hook.


----------

